# xb360 owners...



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

a friend of mine has set up a 360 forum. its for over 18s only and everyone i've spoken to so far has been really nice. the bigger American forums can be quite aggresive I find. So if you want to sign up and say hello I'm DeanR on there.

http://360fahrenheit.com

:thumb:


----------

